# Where to send removed t top cover for replacement



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

My old canvas is a goner. I can take it off myself. It can be mailed anywhere for an exact size replacement using the old one as a template. I want Sunbrella fabric. Has anyone done this? Thanks.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*OK I took the canvas off*

A couple of more questions:

1. The old canvas was a light grey/green color, still looks fair on top but mildewed and dirty underneath. Can anyone recommend what they think the best t-top color is? I am leaning toward a darker color like blue, or maybe the aqua (boat and seating is all white)

2. The old canvas was secured by a continuous tough string going in and out of grommets and around the tubular frame. The string is in good shape and I have saved it. But (this may sound dumb) why couldn't one secure with stout cable ties?

3. There is a local canvas shop that I am sure can replicate the top and can use Sunbrella and the correct grommets, etc. I used them before to make an enclosure for me and they did good work. Is there a reason to go to a marine canvas shop?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Check with Cameron Sailmakers on Nasty Rd 1 (aka Nasa Rd 1) close to 146. They made a bimini and entire enclosure for a 30' sailboat I had. They were reasonable and provided great service. They use Sunbrella as well as other mfrs so they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

why use canvas?........


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

LMAO! Honey time to re-do the top!


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

If the rope is in good shape, you will be glad you saved it. If you buy the rope designed for the tops to be in the sun, it is about $70 worth of rope to re-do a 4 X 6 top. If you use cheap rope with no UV protectant, you will be re-doing it soon. That would be one issue with zip ties, the sun will eat them up in a year or so. You might check Tops-N-Towers on Nasa rd 1 as well. They use Sunbrella or they used to, I believe they still to. My top lasted me 11 years and then I sold the boat. It could still be going. The rope from them lasted that long as well and my boat was never kept indoors.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

use zip ties to hold the top square when you re-lace it , but they fatigue in the sun and won't last. re-lace in the hole around the pipe and out the same way in , not a whip stitch

Might call over to SAW http://www.specialtyalworks.com/


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Avalon Canvas in Houston can probably help you out


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

Tops N Towers does fine work and uses Sunbrella. They just quoted me $575.00 on a 6x9 canvas replacement. That includes the new rope.


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

*your wallet*

Good luck with tops and towers. They are famous for charging 2X the quote. So good luck.

If it's just canvas work, Can Do Canvas in league city does great affordable work with the right materials.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey fountainjerky, was that installed?? I need mine down as well, but I will install myself. Dang, boats are expensive.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Zip Ties will not work*

Zip Ties will not work. Besides only lasting a very short while, you will not be able to get the tension on the canvas that a properly threaded rope will give you.

The rope technique used to secure the t-top has a specific purpose. If you do it right, it will automatically tighten/tension the canvas as you go along.

I just finished re-doing the t-top canvas on my Contender (4x6). It took me alone about 2 hours one Sunday morning. I used a little be heavier rope that was originally used - but I used better quality rope. For the 4x6 top, I used a continuous rope of about 108', and had about 10-15' of rope left over. Took much more than I thought it would - glad I "overbought".

The proper technique is thread the rope:

(1) downward throught the hole from the top
(2) Around the pipe
(3) upward through the same hole from #1
(4) across to the next hole
(5) Repeat #1, etc.

Done right, the canvas will be on top edge of the pipe rack. The exposed rope will be on the TOP of the canvas were you don't regularly see it. From below, all you see is the rope coming out of the hole, around the pipe, and back through the hole. The rope will begin to "twist" or "tighten" as you thread it. The tension on the canvas will tighten and hold without any additional yanking, etc. as you thread around the pipe rack.

Using cable ties to hold the canvas in place as you thread the rope is a good idea - keeps the canvas from flapping around, etc. - but you shouldn't need many - I'd just secured the corners - just to make sure the canvas was properly "centered".


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

11andy11 said:


> Hey fountainjerky, was that installed?? I need mine down as well, but I will install myself. Dang, boats are expensive.


Yep, installed. They have done one for me before and it was quality work. I'm sure they are higher priced than some out there, but I trust their work. I would try Can Do Canvas as SEACLIP suggested though, I've heard they are good too. I might even give them a shout just to see how they compare price wise.

Thanks SEACLIP.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*$190 Sunbrella replacement on Craigslist???*

*T-Top Sunbrella Material Replacement - $190*

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-28, 1:47PM EST

This is a T-Top canvas only replacement for your existing frame. If your frame is in good condition and all you need is a new canvas we can duplicate it for you all you have to do is send us the old one or we send a new one with the measurements of your T-Top.

We will also include new rope to tie it as part of the sale. It can be in the following colors, pacific blue, black, captains navy, aquamarine, red, burgundy.

Sunbrella fabric is known worldwide for its marine and host of other outdoor uses. Sunbrella withstands sun, wind and rain while remaining beautiful for years. It is 100% solution-dyed acrylic. It is mildew resistant and water repellent. It is excellent for boat tops, full covers, awnings and canopies, seat covers, curtains, jet ski covers, barbecues, patio and deck furniture or anything outdoors that you would like to maintain looking new.

We have been in the boat canvas business for 45 yrs. So should you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us at: 305-681-2310


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Helen Marine in Florida*

Turns out the craigslist ad is from a real business. www.helenmarine.com. Unless someone tells me of a bad experience, I am probably going to go with them. The man said the turnaround time is about 3 days. (what I think, is that Florida is 10 times the boating market Texas is and there are plenty of shops, boat builders, etc and a lot of competition compared to TX)


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*T Top*

I might try them too at the end of 2009. My T top canvas is in the terminal stage of its life.

Mike


----------



## JLowe (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.ateammarine.webs.com/http://ateammarine.webs.com/apps/webstore/
$225
Replaced ours last July and could not have been more impressed.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

I have sent off emails with this picture to both Florida shops. Mine is approx 5' X 7'. Correct above about the lacing pattern....I memorized it and will put the new one back on correctly.

About the picture....looks not too bad on this top side but the underneath has terminal mildew. Also not visible is the seam threads in the middle failed. I thinks when I had the boat detailed, the strong anti mildew cleaner just ate them. So I will be careful next time to not let the detailers use bleach, etc on the top. But it is 8 years old and if I can get a new one for a couple of Benjamins I am OK with it. The top center anchor light was broken and needed replacing anyway. the four holes are for the VHF antenna, but the cable is routed around and not through so not too bad to just re install.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im not trying to be cheap, but, maybe I did "poor boy" it-- 

Last time I had T-Top canvas work done, I got out the yellow pages, called the closest upholstery shop. Told them what I was wanting and They fixed me right up... 

Basically all it is - cavas of your choice, sewn to shape, with some grouments and probably a heavy duty U shaped zipper in the middle to put vest up inside..

Thats where I'll go next time also... I think mine looks pretty good.

But, the other places mentioned im sure must do something marine grade probably better. I just know sew'n is sew'n

Hog


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> But, the other places mentioned im sure must do something marine grade probably better. I just know sew'n is sew'n


there's a huge difference in the thread that can be used. It costs a few bucks more for the stuff that will last the life of the top. Like John experienced, the thread is usually what goes first.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Update. Top cover sent to Helen Marine in Hialeah, FL*

The owner Rene emailed me and asked if I wanted reinforced material where the antenna is mounted. Sure, why not. Also (per Mont) I asked him about upgrading the thread. I forgot the name of the thread but he said it is "lifetime....of course the cover won't last a lifetime but the thread is guaranteed to outlast the cover" Not sure the extra charge because it depends on how much is used. Going with Pacific Blue Sunbrella. I will post a picture when it arrives....or if anything bad happens.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Update My T-top cover is in transit.*

Got a call from Rene at Helen Marine in FL. My 5' X 7' Pacific Blue Sunbrella replacement with reinforced antenna area is $220 plus they used three spools of "lifetime" thread which added $25 so the total bill is $245 plus exact shipping back (and plus my original shipping of the old top to them) It took them under two weeks from getting it to finishing it. I will post a picture later.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here is a picture.*

5 x 7 folded in half. Looks good.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*T-top cover installed on boat*

Just wanted to put a period on this thread with a pic of the top installed. I just have to re-attach the anchor light and VHF ant.


----------



## Catfish48 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Looks Perfect!!!*

Looks like a perfect fit......how is the quality up close? Catfish48


----------

